# Der Mugu kann deutsch.....



## Dino (18 Mai 2004)

Soeben in der elektrischen Post entdeckt:





> GESCHAEFTSVORSCHLAG
> 
> Zuerst muss ich um Ihre Diskretion bitten, denn diese Angelegenheit iststreng vertraulich. Ich weiss, dass eine Angelenheit diesesAusmasses vielen besorgniserregend erscheinen wird, aber ichversichere Ihnen, dass am Ende alles in Ordnung sein wird. Wirhaben uns entschieden, Sie auf dem Postweg zu kontaktieren, denndie Sache ist dringlich und wir sind von der Schnelligkeit undZuverlaessigkeit ueberzeugt. Lassen Sie mich zuerst meine Personvorstellen: Ich bin Herr Diplom Kaufmann Dr.Saki Macozoma, ein Chairman bei der Standard Bank South Africa PLC, Johannesburg.Ich kam zu Ihrer Adresse im Zuge meiner privaten Suche nach einerzuverlaessigen und anstaendigen Person, um ein strengvertrauliches Anliegen vorzubringen: die Uebertragung einergrossen Summe Geldes auf ein fremdes Konto.  Der Vorschlag: EinAuslaender, der verstorbene Ingenieur Peter Muller, einOel-Unternehmer, hatte Vertraege mit der Bundesregierung vonSouth Africa abgeschlossen. Er war bis zu seinem Tode durch ei
> nenschrecklichen Flugzeugabsturz vor drei Jahren als Unternehmerfuer beide Regierungen taetig. Herr Peter Muller war unser Kundehier bei der Standard Bank PLC., Johannesburg, und hatte einKontoguthaben von USD$ 18.5M . Die Bank wartet seitdem, dass seine Verwandten aufdieses Geld Anspruch erheben. Da dies bisher nicht geschehen ist,wird die Regierung die ganze Summe in einen African Trust Fondfür Waffen- und Munitionsbesorgung leiten, was die Kriegsgefahrin Afrika ehoehen wird. Um diese negative Entwicklung abzuwenden,haben einige meiner vertrauten Kollegen in der Bank und ichbeschlossen, das Geld nach Ihrer Zustimmung umzuleiten. Ursprünglich wollten wir Sie darum bitten, dass Sie sich als einVerwandter des Verstorbenen Peter Muller ausgeben, damit dasGuthaben in Hoehe von USD$ 8.5M ausgezahlt werden kann. DiesenPlan haben wir jedoch verworfen. Wir haben alles vorbereitet, umdas Geld als Erlöse aus (privaten) Immobilentransaktionenausweisen zu können. Wir halten es für siche
> rer, das Geld inEuropa zu investieren. Es wuerde dann auf Ihr Konto ueberwiesenwerden, und Sie agieren als unser Geschäftspartner. DieAbwicklung hier in  GESCHAEFTSVORSCHLAG  South Africa und alleNachweise koennen ueber uns erfolgen, so dass das Ganze fuer Sie100 % risikofrei ist. Da wir immer noch aktiv in der Bank arbeiten, bitten wir Sie, das Geld fuer einen Zeitraum von 2 Jahren komplett in Ihrem Gewahrsam zu belassen. Ueber die anschliessende Aufteilung des Geldes werden wir noch verhandeln. Falls dieser Vorschlag auf Ihr Interesse trifft, wie wir hoffen,dann senden Sie mir bitte moeglichst umgehend eine  e-mail : [email protected]  mit Ihrer vertraulichen   Tel-Nr. und Ihrer E-mail Anschrift, damit ich Ihnen die weiteren relevanten Details in dieser Sache mitteilen kann. Vielen Dank im voraus.


Ein Mugu mit fast einwandfreiem Deutsch und guter Rechtschreibung. Na sowas!


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Mai 2004)

@ Dino

Jetzt ist die ganze Vertraulichkeit dahin ...


----------



## News (18 Mai 2004)

Jetzt wollen wir aber bitteschön noch ein Foto von dem Mann mit Toastbrot auf dem Kopf oder Fisch in der Hand...wie bei den Nigeria-Connection-Baiters.


----------



## Dino (18 Mai 2004)

Neenee, mein Dr. Mongozombo (oder so) hat bestimmt in Heidelberg studiert (siehe Rechtschreibung, von der sich einige (*) eine Scheibe abschneiden könnten). Der packt bestimmt keine Fische auf'n Kopp!

(*) Insider-Gag!


----------



## Fidul (19 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben in der elektrischen Post entdeckt:


Haste mal'n Header? Wäre durchaus interessant zu sehen, von wo die Mail kam. In Südafrika ist es momentan recht gefährlich für diese fleißigen Schreiber. Mitunter kommt da zur Schande des Gebaitedwerdens noch eine hypsche Handschellen-Kollektion:
http://www.419legal.org/alerts/fraudsters_arrested.htm
http://www.419legal.org/alerts/4_fraudsters_arrested.htm


			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mugu mit fast einwandfreiem Deutsch und guter Rechtschreibung. Na sowas!


Copy&Paste. Seine nächsten Mails werden mit Sicherheit gräßlich.


----------



## Dino (19 Mai 2004)

Klar, kannze haben! Und weil ich weiß, dass Du Dich dafür wirklich seeehr interessierst, schick ich Dir das mal komplett ohne Retuschen per PN.

Ansonsten hier entsprechend den NuBs zurechtgestutzt für alle:

Return-Path: <saki....100 @bigpond.com>
Received: from stu1id53m.nmc.tesion.net ([unix socket])
	by ms04.versatel.de (Cyrus v2.2.2-BETA) with LMTP; Tue, 18 May 2004 20:27:02 +0200
X-Sieve: CMU Sieve 2.2
Received: from mx02.versatel.de (mx02.versatel.de [212.7.146.1])
	by stu1id53m.nmc.tesion.net (8.12.10+Sun/8.12.10) with ESMTP id i4IIR1HC028929
	for <_meine-email_>; Tue, 18 May 2004 20:27:02 +0200 (MEST)
Received: from mta03ps.bigpond.com (mta03ps.bigpond.com [144.135.25.157])
	by mx02.versatel.de (MOS 3.4.4-GR)
	with ESMTP id ATO31398
	for <_meine-email_>;
	Tue, 18 May 2004 20:28:34 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from lerc-daemon.mta03ps.email.bigpond.com by
 mta03ps.email.bigpond.com
 (iPlanet Messaging Server 5.2 HotFix 1.14 (built Mar 18 2003))
 id <[email protected]> for _meine-email_; Wed,
 19 May 2004 02:16:33 +1000 (EST)
Received: from email.bigpond.com ([172.26.103.21]) by mta03ps.email.bigpond.com
 (iPlanet Messaging Server 5.2 HotFix 1.14 (built Mar 18 2003))
 with ESMTP id <[email protected]>; Wed,
 19 May 2004 02:16:23 +1000 (EST)
Received: from [192.168.115.150] by mailms12ps.email.bigpond.com (mshttpd)
 ; Tue, 18 May 2004 17:16:22 +0100
Date: Tue, 18 May 2004 17:16:22 +0100
From: saki....100 <saki....100 @telstra.com>
Subject: GESCHAEFTSVORSCHLAG
To: saki....100 @telstra.com
Message-id: <[email protected]>
MIME-version: 1.0
X-Mailer: iPlanet Messenger Express 5.2 HotFix 1.14 (built Nov 18 2003)
Content-type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Content-language: en
Content-transfer-encoding: quoted-printable
Content-disposition: inline
X-Accept-Language: en
Priority: normal
X-Junkmail: UCE(63)
X-Junkmail-Status: score=63/50, host=mx02.versatel.de


----------



## Fidul (21 Mai 2004)

Der Mugu sitzt weder in Deutschland noch in Südafrika, sondern - Trommelwirbel - wieder einmal in unserem schönen tiefergelegten Nachbarland.


> From: macozoma saki
> Date: Thursday, May 20, 2004 11:16 AM
> Subject: Dringend..
> Received: from ip51cf0be8.direct-adsl.*nl* [81.207.11.232] by ...
> ...


Das dürfte die zweite und letzte vorgeschriebene Mail aus dem Skript (oder "Format") gewesen sein. In den nächsten Exemplaren wird Konrad Duden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit fürchterlich zugerichtet.


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2004)

Offensichtlich traut sich der deutschsprachige  Mugu noch nicht an das ganz große Geld:
Googeln nach  "Diplomatic Security Company" (seltsamerweise findet man zu dieser ominösen Company 
nur Mugu Treffer   ) 
findet in den Niederlanden bedeutend "attraktivere" Angebote"
http://www.stura.tu-chemnitz.de/pipermail/spam/2003-August/002171.html


> BEFORE THE DEATH OF MY FATHER, HE HAD TAKEN ME TO JOHANESBURG   TO DEPOSITE =
> THE SUM OF TWENTY FIVE MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND  UNITED STATE DOLLARS =
> (*US$25.500.00) IN A DIPLOMATIC SECURITY COMPANY* THAT MOVE THIS MONEY =
> DIPLOMATICALY TO THE NETHERLANDS, AS IF HE FORESAW THE LOOMING DANGER IN =
> ZIMBABWE.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*brief*

habe diese e-mail auch bekommen
das ist ja sehr vertraulich :lol: 
manfred


----------

